# Aus langem Dateinamen kurzen machen (abc~1)



## MrPHP (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Habe folgendes Problem:

Ich bekomm' einen Pfad vom WSH (Windows Scripting Host) per SpecialFolders um dem Benutzer die Möglichkeit zu geben ein Icon auf'm Desktop abzulegen, also z.B. c:\dokumente und Einstellungen\<username>\Desktop

Die Funktion gibt mir den langen Pfadnamen zurück und ich hab' k.A. wie ich den 8+3 langen (also c:\dokume~1\<username>\Desktop) konvertieren soll. Hab' schon die halbe msdn abgesucht und nix gefunden!

Ich schreibe in JScript (Soll in html-Dokument ausgeführt werden).

Hoffe mir kann geholfen werden!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Weshalb verwendest du nicht den Langen Verzeichnisnamen unter Win2000 bzw. WinXP sollte das kein Problem sein. Leerzeichen in den Pfadangaben umgehst du ganz easy, indem du den Pfad in "  " schreibst.

Beispiel:
"c:\Test\ABC DEF\ghi\jkl mn"

Gruß Tom


----------



## MrPHP (8. Juli 2004)

Hab' vergessen zu schreiben wieso das ein Problem ist: 

Ich übergebe den Pfad an eine Batch Datei als Parameter. Mit Leerzeichen oder Anführungszeichen kann ich da nicht arbeiten, da Leerzeichen als Trennsymbol verwendet werden und Anführungszeichen als String behandelt werden. Deshalb muss ich den kurzen Pfadnamen verwenden, da dort die Leerzeichen entfernt werden. Nur wie ich das mache - keine Ahnung.


----------

